# My little trip to Hawaii



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2019)

Well not really but ...this is as close as I could get. And honestly I have never been so i did the best i could to achieve the flavors i thought would be appropriate.  Anyway here are some photos of my concoction.  































They came out good but next time I'll add more pineapple and not add the blue cheese.  The blue cheese didn't add much too it and the pineapple was good but needed more. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

They look great! That's a very interesting combination of stuff to put in an ABT. Cant say I have ever seen anyone use spam. If it was me I would take out the spam and blue cheese and put in feta cheese and pulled pork.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> They look great! That's a very interesting combination of stuff to put in an ABT. Cant say I have ever seen anyone use spam. If it was me I would take out the spam and blue cheese and put in feta cheese and pulled pork.


Next ones I do I think I'll try that. I really was wanting the sweet from the pineapple and the heat from the pepper. The spam was good but the bacon overpowers the spam flavor. And once they were cooked the blue cheese kind of got lost in the mix as well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> the blue cheese kind of got lost in the mix as well.



Forgot to mention goat cheese is awesome in ABT's if you guys like it! Don't think you will be disappointed gives you a little more flavor than say blue or feta might


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Forgot to mention goat cheese is awesome in ABT's if you guys like it! Don't think you will be disappointed gives you a little more flavor than say blue or feta might


Yes we love goat cheese I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------

